# Which PTO logging winch would you recommend for a 40 HP tractor (33 at PTO)?



## KiwiBro (Oct 18, 2011)

Dang these things are expensive. I know it will get well used but at the prices these things go for, I can't afford to screw this purchase up.
Wallestien, Farmi, who else is worth considering? And what model would you suggest?

I'm asking in here because I gather it's us firewood peeps that would use these things, moreso than the logging contractors.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dancan (Oct 19, 2011)

Get the Farmi JL351 , you won't regret your purchase .


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Oct 19, 2011)

Why not the JL501?


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Oct 19, 2011)

I have been very pleased my Wallenstein fx90.


----------



## dancan (Oct 19, 2011)

LumberjkChamp said:


> Why not the JL501?


 
I'm not an expert , it's just a personal opinion from the limited experience with them .
A few things to keep in mind , 725lbs on the back of a small tractor vs 430lbs , 33 hp at the pto will make the 351 work fine and be minimum for the 501 .
A 501 on a 2wd 60hp international with a loader will lift the front wheels fast and easily if the tree your trying to winch out fetches up .
Your mileage may vary .


----------



## dancan (Oct 19, 2011)

Turkeyslayer said:


> I have been very pleased my Wallenstein fx90.


 
I knew you'd pipe up LOL !
I'm pro Canada / North America and then the rest but after seeing three different Farmi's of different ages and usage with little too no maintenance and all going strong it's hard to say they're not a good choice .
That being said , I would look at a Wallenstein based off of your experience .


----------



## skidoo52 (Oct 19, 2011)

i got the wallenstein fx90 last year. it is a great product and well built. it is very heavy and will pick up the front end of a 2 wheel drive tractor easy. i had it on a international 340 (35hp pto) and it worked well but i was doing wheelies all over. i bought a kubota m5500 this summer (55hp pto) diesel and it works so much better and is stonger. i can pull out a face cord at a time in one pull. i knew i wanted a bigger tractor soon so i got a winch that would work on it but if i was going to keep running the international i would of got the fx65 or farmi 301. the wallenstein was less money than the farmi plus they gave me a deal for picking it up the warehouse and no sale taxes and because of turkey slayers great review.


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for your replies. 
I have to be very careful with this purchase as it's unlikely there are any New Zealand based service agents for these winches and I'll have to buy offshore and kiss goodbye to any effective warranty; waiting a week or two for a new part to replace anything that busts which I can't source locally is not a particularly palatable scenario. 

Has anyone had experience with Norse or Tajfun tractor logging winches? I ask not only to cast a wider net, but also b/c I know there is an Aussie Tajfun distributor.

Have any of you used synthetic rope instead of wire rope/cable? The drum capacities of these winches will not be enough for a few likely scenarios and having to double pull just seems a shame.


----------



## timbrjackrussel (Oct 19, 2011)

KiwiBro said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> I have to be very careful with this purchase as it's unlikely there are any New Zealand based service agents for these winches and I'll have to buy offshore and kiss goodbye to any effective warranty; waiting a week or two for a new part to replace anything that busts which I can't source locally is not a particularly palatable scenario.
> 
> Has anyone had experience with Norse or Tajfun tractor logging winches? I ask not only to cast a wider net, but also b/c I know there is an Aussie Tajfun distributor.
> ...


 
I have a Norse 400 on an International B414 Diesel with loader.
http://www.labonville.com/winches/Winch400.pdf
A great unit, $2000.00 used. Used winches are very scarce!


----------



## slofr8 (Oct 19, 2011)

View attachment 203508
View attachment 203507
View attachment 203509


Fransgard v-3507. Been a very good winch. Do your self and your tractor a favor and get a self releasing pully (block). Keeps your tractor pulling streight and on the trail.
Dan.


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 20, 2011)

OK. I can cross Tajfun off the list. Admittedly, it was with everything - cable/chokers/remote (would be so handy for when working alone)/etc, but I'm not paying the Aussie rep AU$15500 plus sea freight plus taxes when it lands here. I was like 'thanks for your time but I'm wasting it so I'll get off the phone now'.


----------



## Beefie (Dec 16, 2011)

What did you decide on or are u still undecided? I am Surprised that there is not FARMI dealer some wear on your side of the pond.


Beefie


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;cnvSe-4Ahxw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnvSe-4Ahxw[/video]


----------



## RAMROD48 (Dec 16, 2011)

Fransgard v4000. Got a demo model for $3000, the dealer demoed 2 logs for a guy. I love it. pulled out about 100cords with it this year.

They are all good units!


----------



## KiwiBro (Dec 16, 2011)

Beefie said:


> What did you decide on or are u still undecided? I am Surprised that there is not FARMI dealer some wear on your side of the pond.
> 
> 
> Beefie



Undecided. There is a Farmi distributor in Aussie but while I might be wrong about them (I'm fast losing the will to keep digging), it seems like the market in Aussie must be so hot forest product dealers can get away with daylight robery. Similarly, here in NZ, there are guys that sell various brands but it's crazy the pricing premiums they demand. I've no problem paying more than what I can import it for myself if these guys are holding stock, have parts available in stock, and a decent warranty but I'll be damned if I'm paying an extra $2500 for the privilege of no parts in stock and a three month wait even for the winch.

I've looked at Farmi, Norse/Igland, Fransgard, Wallenstein, and Tajfun. 

The most preferred by quite some distance, if money was no object, would have to be the Tajfun winches. They are superbly made, huge drum and pull capacities, options of electric hydraulic feed out of cable and a radio remote control with a really good range. Nobody here in NZ does them, the Aussie guy expects way more for his than I'm prepared to pay (he wants around US$7000 MORE than what the same thing costs in USA - go figure).

I'm leaning towards a Wallenstein (but if I'm honest, I really would like a Tajfun if I can find one without paying a massive premium for it). Wallenstein had some durability issues early on, from what I can gather, but are supposed to be rock solid now and the pricing is good. I rate Farmi above Wallenstein in the winches I'm looking at but the Farmi price over a Wallenstein just doesn't motivate me to spend the extra for the Farmi given that the Wallenstein fx65 and fx90 winches are solid.

That's my $0.02 worth thus far.


----------



## KiwiBro (Dec 16, 2011)

RAMROD48 said:


> Fransgard v4000. Got a demo model for $3000, the dealer demoed 2 logs for a guy. I love it. pulled out about 100cords with it this year.
> 
> They are all good units!


I'm glad you like it. Double that price you paid and add a little more and that would be about the US$ equivalent of what the dealers here want for the same winch, and I don't think they include a jar of Vaseline with it either!


----------



## timbrjackrussel (Oct 11, 2012)

*Norse 400 for sale*

I have one but found another for sale.
Treuil forestier norse 400 - Laval / North Shore Farming Equipment For Sale - Kijiji Laval / North Shore Canada.


----------



## KiwiBro (Aug 7, 2015)

Found my own thread in search results when researching radio remote control options. So, for what it is worth, a few years ago I settled on a 40E Uniforest from Hud-Son Forest Equipment. After a number of years of use and in too many situations to recall, I can say the winch has been fantastic. Would I buy it again if needed, and from Hud-Son? Absolutely. Wasn't too heavy for a wee tractor, had almost all the pull I needed, especially with snatch blocks/pulleys. It most definitely does what it says on the box and was at the time the best deal going by far. 

That said, I have noticed recently, other brands have come down in price. But if I can't find a radio control unit for the 40E, I will definitely consider another Uniforest from Hud-son that does have the ability to radio remote controlled.


----------

